# AV offered to the Bulls for Hinrich



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

http://www.realcavsfans.com/showthread.php?t=5015



> B Mac: Did I really read that they offered Anderson to a central division team? Can you give us a scoop on what team? I assume they asked for a mega return, probably a PG.
> 
> Brian Windhorst: I think they asked for a guy who is playing for his country right now in the world championships, all I'll say because it didn't happen and I don't want to make it a big thing
> .


Apparently, Ferry offered Varejao + filler to the Bulls for Hinrich. Now I love AV, he is my 2nd favorite player on the team, but i'd have to think long and hard about doing that deal...especially if Ferry was able to snag Evans at the last minute.

Hinrich
Hughes
Lebron
Gooden/Marshall/Evans?
Z

That is a championship caliber team. And you have a decent bench with Shannon, Pollard, Snow/DJ, Gibson, etc.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I can't see the Bulls wanting to part with Hinrich.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Come on, Varejao for Hinrich?
Chicago get raped there.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That's probably the one deal in the NBA for a non-superstar that I'd do for Verejao, because Hinrich is so good, but more importantly fills such a big hole, and seems to play really well off of James in the WC.

I'm sure Anderson's market value is at an all-time high right now, people are finally seeing how great of a player he is and will become. So I've got no problem keeping him, I just want him to get 35 minutes a night.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Tyrus Thomas basically killed this for the Cavs. He's a similar high energy young player that once drafted means too much duplication for the Bulls with both him and AV.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Tyrus or not, I couldnt see the Bulls making this deal anyway.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> Tyrus or not, I couldnt see the Bulls making this deal anyway.


They would if they thought it saved them money.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> They would if they thought it saved them money.


I dont see why that would be a reason. They gave out a ton of money to Ben, dumped Chandler, can sign Kirk and Gordon, all without making this deal. Why would they trade Kirk to the Cavs for AV? That deal doesnt make them better at all. 

Which would you rather have?

Kirk, Gordon, and Wallace

Gordon, Chandler, AV

That is an easy one in my opinion.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The only reason why you'd get rid of Hinrich is if it made your team better.I don't think this deal does that,but in all honesty Hinrich has yet to prove that he's the quality of player a lot of people give him credit for.In particular the Bulls could part with him because they could live with Duhon as the starting PG and Gordon starting at SG.Hinrich really isn't a great point guard or a great shooting guard...he's just above average at both positions.

He's a pretty good defender who is still young and it usually takes time for a point guard to develop in the NBA,but up to this moment he just hasn't been incredibly productive.He would be a very good fit for the Cavaliers because they have James who can make up for Hinrich's lack of creativity and do a pretty good percentage of the ballhandling.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why haven't the Bulls given Hinrich his contract extension, yet? Considering he's their supposed golden boy, why won't they pay him like it? Lebron got his, Melo got his, Bosh got his, Wade got his--why doesn't Hinrich have his?

Bulls are cheap. They have Duhon locked up for cheap. And they have Gordon for another few years on his rookie contract.

If they think Hinrich wants a max, which he most certainly will, and they don't think he's worth a max contract to their team...well....adios.

Bulls=Cheap *******s.
Dan Gilbert=Doesn't Care about Money.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

If I am not mistaken didnt they just over pay for Ben Wallace ?

and Tyson Chandler ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

From a Cavs perspective who would you be willing to trade AV for? (The rules are it has to be a reasonable trade with relative equal exchanges in talent)

Can't think many PG's outside of Hinrich who would be of equal value to AV. TJ Ford would have been interesting before he was traded but talk about a bad shooting team (Hughes, Lebron, and Ford from the perimeter uggh)

Barbaso comes to mind but I think AV has more potential and he's a big. Would Dallas do Harris for AV? Now that would be interesting. AV would be perfect for Dallas and Harris would be an ideal fit for Cleveland. 

Then again if we dump AV our front court looks pretty crappy again


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Kirk Hinrich, Devin Harris, and Leandro Barbosa are the only ones I can think of that I'd be willing to part ways with Andy for. I'd like to see how a couple of the rookies perform because I dont know why, but I always thought Brandon Roy would be absolutely perfect next to LeBron.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Possibly Luke Ridnour.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Possibly Luke Ridnour.


 I'd consider Gooden for Luke but no way AV. Ridnour just isn't as talented as those other guys and not worth a 6'10 young talented PF


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Possibly Luke Ridnour.


Only if they threw in Chris Wilcox and one of there other young bigs (Sene, Petro, or Swift) in the deal as well.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

cavs fan wish they can have hinrich, it aint gonna happen anytime soon. AV isnt that good of a player.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Delonte West.


----------



## thenetsfan (Sep 3, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> I'd consider Gooden for Luke but no way AV. Ridnour just isn't as talented as those other guys and not worth a 6'10 young talented PF


Luke is very talented he would be a great for your team he averages 7apg that would only go higher and i think hes a pretty good shooter too. perfect


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ridnour is better than a young Steve Nash. Similiar type of player IMO. He's in that Steve Nash, Pistol Pete kind of mold. Flashy, fasted paced point guard, who can put the ball in the basket when needed.

I think he's only a step below Hinrich as a point guard. He's ahead of him offensively, but Hinrich is a lot better defensively. And Hinrich is better off the ball. Hinrich is secretly a combo guard.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

I dont think this trade is ever gonna happen, there is a big difference in terms of the quality of these two players, I would love to see Hinrich like every cavalier fan, but it seems not possible.


----------

